# tiny rubber bands



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Dixie is just reaching the stage where she will somewhat tolerate hair bands and stuff. I'm growning out her hair and trying to put it up, but Its a struggle with those tiny bands. Any help is appreciated.

I try-then mess up- pull out band -ouch-try again-ouch. Poor, poor Dixie!!!!! :blink:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I use these bands:

http://www.showoffproducts.com/

I use the yellow medium fine 

I also wrap my topknots if I'm trying to grow out the topknot. I go to sally beauty supply and get them.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I use these bands:
> 
> http://www.showoffproducts.com/
> 
> ...


And you have no problems manuvering the tiny band with your fingers?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531384
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just have to work with the band. You will get used to them and be able to put the topknot quickly! When I first got Tillie, it was a big even to put the band in. Now I can just do it. Keep practicing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The bands you are using are probably either too small or too thick or both! These yellow bands are very easy to work with. Where did you get your bands?

Also get some band scissors on the same site, it will make it sooo much less ouchy for your baby!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> The bands you are using are probably either too small or too thick or both! These yellow bands are very easy to work with. Where did you get your bands?
> 
> Also get some band scissors on the same site, it will make it sooo much less ouchy for your baby![/B]


I have been checking it out. I'll try both suggestions. Thanks so much!

BTW what do you prefer in the way of hair gel for top knot?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531392
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a day to day basis, I do not use top knot gel, but when I show, I use Cindra gel
http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...&ProdID=845

that's just my personal preference though!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I ordered the bands and scizzors as suggested. Hopefully I wont be quite as clumsy with these


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531421
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a day to day basis, I do not use top knot gel, but when I show, I use Cindra gel
http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...&ProdID=845

that's just my personal preference though!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks again. I ordered the bands and scizzors as suggested. Hopefully I wont be quite as clumsy with these 
[/B][/QUOTE]

No problem! When I first got Lucy, I ordered bands from Petedge, OMG those were soo thick and I couldn't do a thing with them! 

If you see my sig, you'll see Caira wears MANY of these yellow bands on a daily basis!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I carry rubber bands on my website and I have quite the following on it as am told they are the best  They are tiny but they stretch pretty good and they don't break the hair (as I am told by a few of the breeders that order by the dozen) . . so feel free to try it out . . . they are so easy to put on.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I carry rubber bands on my website and I have quite the following on it as am told they are the best  They are tiny but they stretch pretty good and they don't break the hair (as I am told by a few of the breeders that order by the dozen) . . so feel free to try it out . . . they are so easy to put on.[/B]


Do know what weight they are?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531384
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are super easy and stretchy!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

She asks a good question re the bands....how many times do you usually wrap them around the their hair? Do you double the band first around your finger then put it on, or wrap it around the poney tail, then just keep wrapping it. (When you've never had kids, it's hard to do it on your furbabies!)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends on the band...usually 2-3 times around. I put it on the hair and then wrap around again. I can't imagine getting it on wrapping it around my finger first.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531436
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I don't think it weighs anything . . .they are too light


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

> Depends on the band...usually 2-3 times around. I put it on the hair and then wrap around again. I can't imagine getting it on wrapping it around my finger first.[/B]


I do the same thing


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531440
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the weight refers to the thickness. The ones that were recommended here are fine weight, as opposed to medium weight, etc. My favorite bands (and Andrea's) are the Medium size 5/16th fine weight bands. I didn't know if yours were comparable because I get sick of yellow, LOL


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531494
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I don't think it weighs anything . . .they are too light 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the weight refers to the thickness. The ones that were recommended here are fine weight, as opposed to medium weight, etc. My favorite bands (and Andrea's) are the Medium size 5/16th fine weight bands. I didn't know if yours were comparable because I get sick of yellow, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just have to say thats a beautiful picture of Ciara. Wow!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531494
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I don't think it weighs anything . . .they are too light 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the weight refers to the thickness. The ones that were recommended here are fine weight, as opposed to medium weight, etc. My favorite bands (and Andrea's) are the Medium size 5/16th fine weight bands. I didn't know if yours were comparable because I get sick of yellow, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use the small, light weight bands from lainee ltd. They're probably about the same. They have more colors.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531494
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I don't think it weighs anything . . .they are too light 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the weight refers to the thickness. The ones that were recommended here are fine weight, as opposed to medium weight, etc. My favorite bands (and Andrea's) are the Medium size 5/16th fine weight bands. I didn't know if yours were comparable because I get sick of yellow, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

what do you mean by you get sick of yellow  . .what's yellow? sorry am being a dumb blonde right now :biggrin:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531384
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bands Andrea mentioned are very stretchy so really easy to use. I wrap mine around the hair twice. When using them on a young puppy with just a little hair on the head, make a "horn" rather than a top knot to keep the hair out of the eyes. Yhe "horn" is just hair gathered together that looks like it's sticking out of the forehead instead of the top of the head.

Cathy A


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531440
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grooming bands are usually sold by weight - lightweight, medium weight, heavy weight.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531501
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the weight refers to the thickness. The ones that were recommended here are fine weight, as opposed to medium weight, etc. My favorite bands (and Andrea's) are the Medium size 5/16th fine weight bands. I didn't know if yours were comparable because I get sick of yellow, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

what do you mean by you get sick of yellow  . .what's yellow? sorry am being a dumb blonde right now :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
The bands she recommended come in yellow


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531577
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I don't think it weighs anything . . .they are too light 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the weight refers to the thickness. The ones that were recommended here are fine weight, as opposed to medium weight, etc. My favorite bands (and Andrea's) are the Medium size 5/16th fine weight bands. I didn't know if yours were comparable because I get sick of yellow, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

what do you mean by you get sick of yellow  . .what's yellow? sorry am being a dumb blonde right now :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
The bands she recommended come in yellow
[/B][/QUOTE]

They come in black also but for some reason, don't seem the same! So I stick with the yellow.

Tigersmom, I hope you don't mind me questioning you on the bands - I am just a firm believer that all bands are NOT created equal, LOL. If you can find out the weight and they are light enough, I'd love to try some! Let me know.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

what's a topknot then?

and how do you get them to stop fighting with you to put them in? do you use a 2nd person to help hold thier head- ugh... what a fight i go through with her! what about using forceps like they do at petco and petsmart? where can i get some of those?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Put her up on a table. Have her lay down. Use a rolled up towel or a top knot pillow for her to lay her head on. You need to work on this behavior with treats to get her to hold still. Be firm. Tell her to knock it off. Also, try to work on it after she has played hard. 

You can order hemostats from petedge or cherrybrook. I personally think having the right bands and using your fingers is much easier.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL LOL LOL- forceps- aren't those thing used in women exams- okay they are called hemostats?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531494
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I don't think it weighs anything . . .they are too light 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the weight refers to the thickness. The ones that were recommended here are fine weight, as opposed to medium weight, etc. My favorite bands (and Andrea's) are the Medium size 5/16th fine weight bands. I didn't know if yours were comparable because I get sick of yellow, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
Stacy,
I want to thank you for the reccomendation of yellow bands. I ordered them the day you told me about them. They were here so fast I am unsure how our good old postal service managed it! I love them. They are so easy to use AND Dixie will leave them in [so they must be more comfy]. Thanks so much for the reccomendation!!!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> what's a topknot then?
> 
> and how do you get them to stop fighting with you to put them in? do you use a 2nd person to help hold thier head- ugh... what a fight i go through with her! what about using forceps like they do at petco and petsmart? where can i get some of those?[/B]


If you check the archives there is an awsome pictorial on how to put a top knot in, very informative. Basically it is like a pony tail that you don't pull out all the way.


I don't know if this is good or bad, but I do max's top knot ( well not actually long enough for a top knot, but you know what I mean.) after a bath, he is usually more docile, plus I do it while he is still wrapped up in a towel, he doesn't fight at all. works well for us.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531501
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the weight refers to the thickness. The ones that were recommended here are fine weight, as opposed to medium weight, etc. My favorite bands (and Andrea's) are the Medium size 5/16th fine weight bands. I didn't know if yours were comparable because I get sick of yellow, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
Stacy,
I want to thank you for the reccomendation of yellow bands. I ordered them the day you told me about them. They were here so fast I am unsure how our good old postal service managed it! I love them. They are so easy to use AND Dixie will leave them in [so they must be more comfy]. Thanks so much for the reccomendation!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So it was your bands then? Too thick or small?

Actually it was Andrea's recommendation but i think I turned her onto these bands! And Cathy turned me on them at Nationals two years ago so was definitely a group effort! Can't wait to see pics of Dixie with her new and improvd do!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=533645
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I don't think it weighs anything . . .they are too light 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the weight refers to the thickness. The ones that were recommended here are fine weight, as opposed to medium weight, etc. My favorite bands (and Andrea's) are the Medium size 5/16th fine weight bands. I didn't know if yours were comparable because I get sick of yellow, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
Stacy,
I want to thank you for the reccomendation of yellow bands. I ordered them the day you told me about them. They were here so fast I am unsure how our good old postal service managed it! I love them. They are so easy to use AND Dixie will leave them in [so they must be more comfy]. Thanks so much for the reccomendation!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So it was your bands then? Too thick or small?

Actually it was Andrea's recommendation but i think I turned her onto these bands! And Cathy turned me on them at Nationals two years ago so was definitely a group effort! Can't wait to see pics of Dixie with her new and improvd do!
[/B][/QUOTE]
They were both too thick and too small. The new yellow ones are a breeze to work with. Dixie is still perfecting the sitting still part, but were doing much better now that I'm not struggling with the bands.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=533692
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the weight refers to the thickness. The ones that were recommended here are fine weight, as opposed to medium weight, etc. My favorite bands (and Andrea's) are the Medium size 5/16th fine weight bands. I didn't know if yours were comparable because I get sick of yellow, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
Stacy,
I want to thank you for the reccomendation of yellow bands. I ordered them the day you told me about them. They were here so fast I am unsure how our good old postal service managed it! I love them. They are so easy to use AND Dixie will leave them in [so they must be more comfy]. Thanks so much for the reccomendation!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So it was your bands then? Too thick or small?

Actually it was Andrea's recommendation but i think I turned her onto these bands! And Cathy turned me on them at Nationals two years ago so was definitely a group effort! Can't wait to see pics of Dixie with her new and improvd do!
[/B][/QUOTE]
They were both too thick and too small. The new yellow ones are a breeze to work with. Dixie is still perfecting the sitting still part, but were doing much better now that I'm not struggling with the bands.
[/B][/QUOTE]

oh how well I know that. In my house, you have to get those bands in QUICKLY!


----------

